# Enns bei Schladming



## alterjunger (15. August 2006)

Hallo, ich verbringe ab Samstag eine Woche Urlaub bei Schladming. Im Preis der Ferienwohnung ist freies Fischen in der Enns enthalten. Es soll Forellen und Eschen (sind das Äschen?) geben. Bis jetzt habe ich nur zuhause am Baggersee geangelt.
Mit Fliegenfischen habe ich also nichts am Hut. Kann mir bitte jemand, der das Gewässer kennt, Tipps geben ob es sich lohnt die Angelausrüstung mitzunehmen. Ist da Stippen, Grundangeln oder Blinkern möglich? Wie sieht es mit der Pose aus? Welche Köder haben Aussicht auf Erfolg? Oder soll ich als Nichtfliegenfischer doch besser wandern?

Ich habe hier im Board etwas über Huchen in der Enns gelesen, gibts die auch in Schladming oder nur am Unterlauf?


----------



## Räuberschreck (16. August 2006)

*AW: Enns bei Schladming*

Servus alterjunger,

ich hatte die Ehre ein paar Jahre in der Nähe von Schladming zu leben und bin fasziniert von der Schönheit der Enns in diesem Bereich! Bin aber nie fischen gegangen, weil Forellen und Äschen nicht mein Ziel waren. Ich weiss aber, dass das Revier von Radstadt bis Liezen in sehr viele Abschnitte aufgeteilt ist. Viele sind in Privatbesitz und können von "normalen Bürgern" nicht so leicht befischt werden.

Mir scheint du hast so einen Privatbesitz bei deiner Ferienwohnung dabei! Teilweise kann der Gewässerbesitzer entscheiden, ob das Gewässer "Fly only" zu befischen ist oder ob auch andere Köder erlaubt sind. Grundsätzlich ist das Fischen an der Enns (im Oberlauf) nur mit der Fliege erlaubt. Frag doch einfach beim Vermieter / Besitzer deiner Ferienwohnung nach!

Eschen - scheint mir nach einem Druckfehler, da wird bestimmt die Äsche gemeint sein, denn die gibt es in der Enns!

Huchen werden in der Enns erst im Unterlauf gefangen!

Lg Martin


----------



## alterjunger (17. August 2006)

*AW: Enns bei Schladming*

Mein Vermieter sagt es sind alle Angelarten erlaubt, ausser Wurm als Köder. Da ich vom Forellenangeln echt keine Ahnung habe weiss ich nun nicht mit was ich angeln soll. Bei meinem Händler habe ich Forellenteig gesehen. Habe ich damit Aussicht auf Erfolg? Kennt jemand einen einen Angelladen vor Ort? Dort könnte ich bestimmt die besten Tipps bekommen.


----------



## Räuberschreck (17. August 2006)

*AW: Enns bei Schladming*

Das ist ja schon einmal toll, wenn dort alles (ausser Wurm) erlaubt ist. Ich würde dir eine kurze Rute empfehlen, denn die Ufer der Enns sind großteils sehr stark verwachsen! Vielleicht probiertst du kleine Spinne oder Twister, die funktionieren bestimmt auf Forellen.
Direkt in Schladming gibt es einen Angelladen, dort kann dir bestimmt auch weitergeholfen werden!

Petri Heil - Martin


----------



## alterjunger (30. August 2006)

*AW: Enns bei Schladming*

Ich möchte mal berichten wie der Urlaub war: 
Die Enns ist wirklich ein toller Fluss. Leider war jeden Abend/Nacht ein Gewitter mit Starkregen. Der Fluss hatte dadurch sehr viel Wasser und war trübe. Bei niedrigerem Wasserstand wäre hier in Öblarn beim Schloss Gstatt, das Ufer sehr gut begehbar gewesen. Ich war also nur einmal angeln, blieb leider Schneider. Mein Spinner war für die Forellen uninteressant. Ich sah einige Exemplare springen, Fische gibts also in dem Abschnitt. 
Das Wetter war tagsüber sommerlich, ich konnte wenigstens tolle Wanderungen machen.


----------



## Räuberschreck (30. August 2006)

*AW: Enns bei Schladming*

Das tut mir aber leid, dass das Wetter nicht mitgespielt hat. Wenigstens konntest du die österreichische Bergwelt einwenig geniessen!

Vielleicht findest du ja einmal wieder den Weg in das Ennstal und kannst dann über einen tollen Fang berichten!

Petri Heil


----------



## justthekiwi (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Enns bei Schladming*

Hallo! 
Dein Eintrag ist zwar schon "etwas" älter, aber ich versuche mal mein Glück! 
Mein Mann und ich fahren jedes Jahr an die Enns fischen. Leider sind die Auflagen immer strenger und mittlerweile ist nur noch Fliegen fischen erlaubt! Deshalb würde mich interessieren, in welcher Ferienwohnung du genächtigt hast. So eine Privatstrecke, wo man seinen Frieden hat und Spinnfischen kann ist sehr reizvoll, auch wenn der Äschenbestand in der Enns in den letzten Jahren sehr spärlich geworden ist!
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn (typisch Frau) wo hast du dieses Quartier gefunden, wo genau liegt es (in Schladming oder in einer benachbarten Gemeinde) und wieviel hat es damals gekostet?
Ich bedanke mich schon mal... Ich hoffe ich hab bei meinem ersten Blog alles richtig gemacht! 
LG


----------



## alterjunger (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Enns bei Schladming*

Wir haben damals hier gewohnt. Die Ferienwohnungen wurden gerade erstellt. Wir waren der Erstbezug. Die Wohnungen waren noch nicht im Katalog bzw über die Touristinfo verfügbar. Da der Bestitzer nicht wusste ob die Wohnungen zur Saison fertiggestellt sind vermietete er die Wohnung privat über ebay. Ich hatte Glück und habe extrem kurzfristig die Wohnung bekommen. Die Miete ist sicherlich nicht mehr mit der heutigen Miete vergleichbar. Den Preis weiß ich nicht mehr, es war aber sehr günstig


----------

